# Live food at Wyevale garden centre



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Dont know if other wyevale centres sell them, but thought I would mention it on here that Wyevale garden centre on swansea`s enterprise park sells tubs at £2-65 of Black and brown crickets, and tubs of all size locusts and also waxworms and mealies. they are on sale in the Purrfect pets dept.


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

*pets ahead*

pets ahead in gorseinon are doing 5 tubs for £10 at the moment hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Pets ahead have closed down


----------

